# Pavel May Be Waived To Play In Europe, KVH Re-Signing A Possibility



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

http://www.dfw.com/mld/dfw/sports/15179009.htm

Mavs get their man, by George
By ART GARCIA
Star-Telegram Staff Writer

The Mavericks likely completed their off-season shopping by coming to terms Tuesday with free agent Devean George.

The former Los Angeles Lakers swingman will sign a two-year contract today for $4.2 million. George holds a player option on the second season.

The 28-year-old swingman has spent his entire seven-year career with the Lakers and was a key part of three championship teams. He's expected to challenge recently signed Greg Buckner for a starting spot in the backcourt alongside point guard Jason Terry.

"There's not a problem with that, coming to a new team and new organization," said George, who jumped to the NBA from Augsburg College in Minneapolis. "I have to show what I can do. I'm not a guy that's been given anything in my career, coming from a small school to the Lakers. Nothing has been handed to me."

The Mavs were able to use their $5.2 million exception to sign both George and Buckner. With the option, George can test the market again next summer.

"He's one of the outstanding values in free agency this summer," Mavs' president of basketball operations Donnie Nelson said. "For what he's done and what we were looking for, it's a perfect match.

"We were really lucky things fell the way they did. We really wanted to have two battle-tested, no-nonsense, defensive-minded guys at the 2-3 spots. That's exactly what we did."

Several teams were interested in George, but the combination of coach Avery Johnson, owner Mark Cuban and the Mavs reaching the NBA Finals sold him.

"This team is right there," George said. "Not going there. They're right there."

Added his agent, Mark Bartelstein: "We went through a number of free-agent options, and we felt because of his experience it would be a great fit. He wants to help the Mavs win a championship."

George (6-foot-8, 235 pounds) has averaged six points and 3.3 rebounds in 429 career games, with 66 starts. He's a career 34 percent 3-point shooter and has played in 75 playoff games.

The rotation at shooting guard/small forward also includes Josh Howard, Jerry Stackhouse and rookie Maurice Ager.

In another deal, the Mavs reached an agreement with power forward Pops Mensah-Bonsu (6-9, 240), a rookie free agent from George Washington, on a one-year contract with a team option for a second year.

*The Mavs have a maximum 15 players under contract, though the team is exploring the possibility of releasing center Pavel Podkolzin to play in Europe this season.

Free agent Keith Van Horn remains unsigned and, if a roster spot is available, he could be used in a sign-and-trade. Bringing Van Horn back is a remote possibility.

"We wouldn't be opposed to working something out if the price is right," Nelson said.
*
The addition of George is the last significant move designed to upgrade the team since the loss to Miami in the NBA Finals. The Mavs have added three other veterans: Buckner, forward Austin Croshere and point guard Anthony Johnson.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

No need for Croshere and KVH. Gotta move one of them.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

TX_MAVFAN said:


> No need for Croshere and KVH. Gotta move one of them.


"Free agent Keith Van Horn remains unsigned and, if a roster spot is available, he could be used in a sign-and-trade. Bringing Van Horn back is a remote possibility." 
Sign and Trade.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

cane we get get Alan Henderson?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

It's a shame low post scorers don't grow on trees - we've got a team full of perimeter shooters and slashers.

I wonder if Aguirre would play for the minimum? :clown:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> cane we get get Alan Henderson?


 Man I remember when he used to play for us and he was just a rebounding machine


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Whos going to want to trade for KVH? I say just dont sign him and let someone else waste money.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Jet said:


> Whos going to want to trade for KVH? I say just dont sign him and let someone else waste money.


A lot of GM's still see value in him, for a fraction of the MLE. 

Just nothing like that last contract. :jawdrop:


----------



## dharrisfan (Aug 2, 2006)

I love Pavel's potential. Saw a lot of him in the summer leauge games, and he is almost there, just needs some more time, so please keep him Mark Cuban.

To be honest, I've never really liked Keith Van Horn on the Mavs, always has been my least favorite player, and plus, with all the new depth at the Mavs at the forwards position, we have no need for him. So I do not want to re-sign him, but keep Pavel.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

dharrisfan said:


> *To be honest, I've never really liked Keith Van Horn on the Mavs, always has been my least favorite player, * and plus, with all the new depth at the Mavs at the forwards position, we have no need for him. So I do not want to re-sign him, but keep Pavel.


I think a lot of people can agree with that statement... I know I agree


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Jet said:


> I think a lot of people can agree with that statement... I know I agree


LOL... name one poster who doesn't agree....


----------



## dharrisfan (Aug 2, 2006)

Ya the main reason I have a strong dislike for Van Horn is his contract, and the way he plays the game, really unathletic, and basically in my mind, is getting paid to much money to play 15 minutes a game, and miss 3 point shots, I just want him out of a Mavs uniform, make some room for Pops


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

dharrisfan said:


> Ya the main reason I have a strong dislike for Van Horn is his contract, and the way he plays the game, really unathletic, and basically in my mind, is getting paid to much money to play 15 minutes a game, and miss 3 point shots, I just want him out of a Mavs uniform, make some room for Pops


You are also forgetting the fact that he tends to DISAPPEAR when it comes to playoff time. Also, he wasn't called a "softy" for no reason.

Here is a "definition" of KVH on Wikipedia:

Keith Adam Van Horn (born October 23, 1975, in Fullerton, California) is an American basketball player currently playing forward for the Dallas Mavericks. Van Horn went to Diamond Bar High School and played for the University of Utah and was drafted in 1997 by the Philadelphia 76ers with the number two pick overall, behind number one pick Tim Duncan.

Van Horn has played for the New Jersey Nets, the Philadelphia 76ers, the New York Knicks, the Milwaukee Bucks, and the Dallas Mavericks. Standing at six feet, ten inches (2.08 m) tall, the lanky Van Horn is easily *recognized for his wearing knee-high white or black socks*. Keith is widely regarded as a post player who can kick it out to the baseline and fire a long range shot. On the other hand, *he has a reputation for being a soft defender and being injury-prone*.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> You are also forgetting the fact that he tends to DISAPPEAR when it comes to playoff time. Also, he wasn't called a "softy" for no reason.
> 
> Here is a "definition" of KVH on Wikipedia:
> 
> ...


Yeah... basically I dont like KVH because he takes the 3 about 5 times a game, but hits 1 and airballs 2. I feel pretty confident that I can do the same job KVH has. But I would like KVH to leave, and get Pops in here. Pops is gonna be my hero pretty soon, garenteed... well as long as he plays. BTW I have many NBA player heros, lol


----------



## Jason Jet Terry (Jul 28, 2006)

Yeah it would be nice to have an athletic 4 and Pops fits that bill. I watched some of the summer league games and was not impressed with Pavel so no surprise they don't have big plans for Pavel. He is not athletic enough imo to be a factor in this league.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

If it weren't for the playoffs...I'd say I just like to play about KVH, and he's actually decent, which he is...but he was horrible...there were games where I didn't see him make a shot...we can't have that getting minutes. He was playing like Ed out there.

As far as Pavel...ok. We took an L with him...you can't be perfect.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Knee-jerk reaction may have brought Mavs a forward

09:59 PM CDT on Thursday, August 3, 2006

By CHUCK CARLTON / The Dallas Morning News

Things may have been vastly different for new Mavericks forward Pops Mensah-Bonsu had he not twisted a knee late last season after leading George Washington into the top 10.

Instead, the Colonials were eliminated by Duke in the second round of the NCAA Tournament and Mensah-Bonsu was undrafted.

The Mavericks, intrigued by Mensah-Bonsu's athleticism and performance in two summer leagues, signed him to a two-year contract Thursday. Only the first year is guaranteed.

"Guys with his athleticism and competitive mind-set don't go undrafted," president of basketball operations Donnie Nelson said. "He was the most athletic 4 [power forward] I saw this summer outside of Amare Stoudemire."

Mensah-Bonsu (6-9, 240) possesses a 38-inch vertical jump and has been playing organized basketball for only six years.

He averaged 12.6 points and 6.7 rebounds as a senior for George Washington and about eight points and five rebounds in the Las Vegas and Salt Lake City summer leagues.

"It's a blessing," said Mensah-Bonsu, 22, a London native. "I've been working for this since I've been playing basketball. To make it official is hard to believe. It's a dream come true."

*While the Mavericks gained one big man, they may soon lose another.

The team is contemplating a buyout for 7-5 Pavel Podkolzin, who has one year remaining on his contract.

As a third-year player, Podkolzin cannot be sent to the developmental league. And the Mavericks have a logjam for playing time at center.

With the buyout, Podkolzin, 21, could play significant minutes in Europe and continue to develop. *

http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcontent/dws/spt/stories/080406dnspomavslede.e1f102.html


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Not Pavel! I don't see the point of signing Pops with DJ Mbenga on the team.


----------

